# What media for Eheim 2227 Wet n Dry



## BadT18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just got my self a 6ft tank and im i picked up my self a eheim wet n dry filter but it didnt come with media.

its a 100gallon (400L) tank so im going to have 2 caniser filters running.

from what i heard the 2227 runs solely on substrat pro so has no mechanical filtration.

so should i just use 4 litres of eheim substrat pro??

also what should i use in the other filter then.

Do i need carbon and mesh??

would it be a good idea to have the 2227 just substats pro for bio then the other filter with carbon and mesh etc??

any help will be gr\reat thanks


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey there!

I don't have a definitive answer but I thought I'd at least give your question a bump, as I am in the midst of doing something very similar and I'd like to hear what other people say. I picked up a used 2229 that I'm planning to add to a 6' tank with odd dimensions that add up to about 85 gallons.

Everything I've read so far seems to favor going with the intended substrate for the Eheim (the substrat pro), and I've been getting close to pulling the trigger on the 6 liters mine will hold, though it isn't cheap. Given the way the flow cycles through the unit, I'm a little hesitant to put something else in it, despite the fact that everything from Seachem Matrix to pot scrubbers to plastic bio-balls to shaved pvc would all normally work fine as bio-media.

On the other side of the tank I'm planning to run an Eheim 2217, but besides the ehfimech and the blue and white pads, I was planning to fill the rest of it with bulk filter floss (and maybe a micron polishing pad cut to fit if it wouldn't clog too fast) and basically run it as a mechanical polisher and circulation pump.

Most folks recommend carbon only for removing meds, or if you have an issue with tannins from driftwood or the like. No real need to run it routinely, though it won't do any harm. Basically I think you can add whatever you want to the other filter--may depend on how much polishing you like and how often you want to open it up--but my thinking so far is to stick to the recommendations on the wet/dry. At least those who do seem to report that the filters continue running well for many months without getting gunked up at all when they use the substrat pro.

Anyone tried running these with something else?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think Bill has the correct answers for running two filters and that would also be my choice.

I have the 2229 and I have only used Eheim Substrat Pro media in all three baskets. I don't know if using other similar media would cause any problems with the wet/dry function. I wouldn't think it would, as long as the media was a similar size. Azoo makes a Quartz Ball Bio Media that looks similar in size and costs half as much as the Eheim Pro.

If you aren't interested in the wet/dry feature of the 2227/2229, the owner's manual shows how the filter can be used as a continuous-flow filter by plugging the breather tube (page 20, top left corner).

The important points to consider when using the Eheim Wet/Dry filter are: adhering to the min/max installation height requirement, making sure the intake & output hoses are the exact same length and no other equipment is installed inline.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for checking in, Dee. I knew you were out there from reading old threads before I pulled the trigger on mine. I'm hoping my experience will be as positive as yours has been. :wink:

I'll see what I can learn about the Azoo product. That might be worth considering, and maybe for the OP as well. In my case I'm still a couple of weeks away from setting up this tank. It could well be that a variety of media will work, especially if one doesn't need maximum efficiency out of the unit, but I personally like the idea of at least using something of a similar size, shape, and surface area.

Interesting note about plugging the breather tube. Nice to know this filter could be a little more flexible than one might think... :thumb:


----------

